# Anyone tried the new energizer vision series?



## Mervmaster (Jun 22, 2015)

Saw one atat Wally world, looked like decent runtimes and brightness in a budget style headlamp. 

Has anyone picked one up?


----------



## lumen aeternum (Oct 20, 2015)

I just got a Vision HD+ 200 lumen but not yet opened the package because I might return it. Want to know what kind of regulation it has, if any. If not regulated then I would pay more for a Fenix headlamp.


----------



## KeepingItLight (Oct 20, 2015)

I do not know what the fact is, but since the *Energizer Vision* headlamps are designed to run primarily on alkaline batteries, it is a good bet that they begin to decline in output almost as soon as you switch them on.

Looks like the outer two white LEDs do not have reflectors. They appear to be small surface-mounted LEDs or 5mm LEDs that reside behind diffusers. That should be nice for closeup work or campsite chores.


----------



## Lightmycandle (Oct 27, 2015)

I did. I had two. The green 200 lumens and the blk 250 lumens. Battery hatch is double clam shell and is the most durable style jabbed seem compared to other outdoors style lamps you see at sporting goods store except they cheapen the seal by ... Not having one compared to previous models. 

For my use - running it is light enough to not bounce on head nor belt but there are only 3 clicks for adjustment and non works for straight ahead or slightly down for me. I liked the 250 a hair better due to memory button but both are spotty enough to not out run you. I would like it more floods for running for sure. 

Mine are returned due to the lack of adjustability and lack of seal. I don't trust it to not be wet in the rain. 

Hth


----------



## TheShadowGuy (Oct 27, 2015)

I've used a couple various Energizer headlamp models over the years. For fairly cheap off the shelf big box store lights they aren't that bad. Tint on the ones I've had (I don't know the model numbers off the top of my head, nor do I know where I put them...) was generally bluish to cool white, with numerous artifacts in the beam. The red light option is nice though, and runtimes are usable. They have put up to a LOT of abuse without flinching, though: some water (not immersed), dropping, banged around on rocks and in packs, etc. I haven't tried the absolute latest Vision series, but they seem more expensive than they really should be, as they are approaching prices of at least entry options from Fenix and other reputable manufacturers.
However, at least at WallyWorld, cheap Bushnell headlights are popping up. I have a 150 lumen version I believe and it provides a decent beam profile (albeit a weird spot along the edge caused by the lens design) and better tint than the Energizers I've had. It runs a couple hours on high and includes red and "blood tracking" color modes which use a different switch from the primary light. Same solid plastic material as the various Energizers, but a better aesthetic and build quality as far as I can tell. Really difficult to change the batteries though. It cost the same as some of the lower level Energizers, so in my opinion makes a better budget headlight.

Edit: Forgot to mention: new thing I like doing is clipping lights to my Koss Portapros or to a headband to use it as a headlight. If you have decent lights already it may be worth trying instead and seeing if that works for you. 

Tl;dr- Not bad, Bushnell seems a bit better for the same or less money, more expensive options approach numbers where you can get reputable manufacturer's entry headlights.


----------



## Blackbeard (Dec 9, 2015)

250 lumen model has poor angle adjustments as previously stated. the first default position points upward maybe 15-20 degrees and is not very useful. to get to the next angle is tough as the gear/ratchet mechanism is clunky, it makes a loud pop as the plastic seats itself, but easily reverts to the previous angle due to this suspect mechanism, its very hard to prevent light from going back to previous angle. the third position almost points parallel to the ground, but again it too easily will go back to the other positions with any vigorous head movements.

Over time I think the ratchet and plastic angle assembly will breakdown easily due to poor engineering. So what I did was remmove the headband and attached the light to the similar sized width strap of my backpack arm strap(not the padded part over the shoulder, but the smaller adjusting straps lower down) and its a really decent workaround.

I also have the 200 lumen model which imo has a much better ratchet/gear system and 5 positions, I would recommend this model over the hd for this reason


----------



## degarb (Apr 29, 2017)

I have two 225 lumen lights. I find the ramping xpg feature essential. Oddly they do use the lens as the heatsink. Great reading light. Not cc. But the ramping makes up for it. 


Grabbed the 300 lumen one, and taking it back tomorrow. Instead of infinite dimming, it just toggles the 140 Lpw xpg2 Over to the 90 Lpw generic flood. Goodbye battery life. 

The floods render color better, but not as well as the xpg. 

I am upset. The only dim mode is a preset mix of the LEDs for massive inefficiency and lack of user control.


----------



## chiphead (Jul 1, 2017)

I picked up the 300 lumen module a few weeks back, it's not to bad. One thing that is annoying is that a good part of that light ends up back in my eyes!. And when you try to adjust the tilt, the plastic sounds as if it's going to break. 
chiphead


----------



## degarb (Jul 1, 2017)

This is where duct tape comes in handy. 

High viz pink on daughter's 200 version, orange on my 225. Shades the eye and makes easier to find... Maybe it is 225 and 250,I can't remember. 

I abhor, detest the 300 version. They killed what was good about the light. No infinite dimming, can't separate the flood from spot. If I could not return it, I would have stomped on it. 

The dimming one, else save the money and get the imalent HR20 from banggood. A tad heavier, but better lows, better highs.


----------



## degarb (Jul 1, 2017)

Also, energizer should have come out with a range of colors. My daughter really, really, really wants hers in pink. Wife, in purple. Son, blue. Me, I don't care too much. But a pink series is essential, since daughter want to wear as a hair band. Also would help her read more.


----------



## Vara (Jul 13, 2017)

I'm new at these forums but I saw this thread and thought I'd reply.

I had the new green 220 lumen Energizer Vision HD+. I returned it because the first battery in the battery compartment didn't make proper contact for some reason and the light would flicker just a little, almost invisible yet very annoying once I noticed it. So I opened the battery compartment and pressed the battery so that it would make proper contact and the flicker would be gone. The battery wouldn't stay in that position though when I closed it.

The ratchet mechanism to adjust the angle of the light made loud clicks whenever I adjusted it which I didn't like. It also doesn't have a lock so once the batteries drained when it was in my bag overnight. Enough reason for me to return it.


----------

